# Maybe I'm being paranoid but........



## Waynos (Jan 5, 2010)

.....I thought I'd better ask, am I 'persona non grata' around here nowadays?

Some time ago I posted something which was meant to be tongue in cheek but which the mod i was replying to took great offence to, posted a load of verbal abuse and shut the thread. Re reading the post I was greatly offended by the response but also could see why it was given.

It is always said that things can be sorted by PM so I tried to PM two mods plus the guy I had upset to try and get it sorted. these pms were completely ignored and I never had a response to any of them, niot even to say 'you were in the wrong dude', which I found strange.

I went away for a bit thinking, ok, so thats how it is, but my love of the subject matter and my respect for the knowledge displayed klept me reading. Lately I thought I would begin to contribute to threads again but so far, unless I have missed something, not one post has elicited a direct reply (except on the ID thread).

I'm certainly no fountain of knowledge so its possible my posts have added nothing, however the fact that there is nothing at all is a bit disconcerting.

If I have been blackballed just let me know and I will go. Or is it my imagination?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2010)

Dont have any idea what ur on about, or what thread ur referring to....


----------



## jamierd (Jan 5, 2010)

from what i have seen i dont think the blaclball exist in this forum the people here are too mature for that crap .Certainly if someone came to me and said dont speak to so and so i would tell them where to get off


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 5, 2010)

You're not on any blacklist with me dude

Where's BombTaxi these days?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not here either mate! Better check your tinfoil hat.....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing that I'm aware of but.....

No news is good news!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got plenty of issues....none with your name on em.  I wouldn't worry about nobody replying directly to your posts, I post plenty of stuff that elicits no responses.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2010)

jamierd said:


> ...people here are too mature for that crap .



This is hilarious coming from a guy who's avatar is Sponge Bob Square Pants in a thong!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm new here but the only thing I heard that comes close to "Blacklisting" someone was the guy who was building that U2. The only reason I had heard about it was because I was following the build and it had just stopped. Can't remember the screen name now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 5, 2010)

No problems here Waynos.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not you, you really are paranoid.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> This is hilarious coming from a guy who's avatar is Sponge Bob Square Pants in a thong!



True. But look at the sig picture....... now that's good taste.*


No problems here Waynos. Post away.










*He's also in Scotland and might send me some whiskey if I defend his avatar.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 5, 2010)

timshatz said:


> It's not you, you really are paranoid


I hear voices
and I know at least one space-faring totalitarian society in Alpha Centauri are using my refridgerator to spy on me; whenever I want to talk to the contents of my larder (tins of beans, spam, fruit slices etc), I'm forced to use veiled speech and hand signals, it's the only way to keep _them_ off my back.

Wearing my vegetable strainer on my head has no effect on their evil, subspace shenanigans, I can feel myself beginning to crack.


----------



## Waynos (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheers guys, I guess I can relax and just try to post something more interesting instead.

I deliberately didn't directly refer to the exact post or thread (or mod) because there is nothing to be gained from raking over old coals.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2010)

Colin1 Stay strong for humanities sake!


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Colin1 Stay strong for humanities sake!


Standing between the citizens of Earth and these evil-doers, as humanity's last line of defence, is my destiny.

Sleep safe in your beds...

PS does anyone have a ceramic pan to fit a size 7 1/4" head? I could use something non-combustible for re-entry


----------



## timshatz (Jan 5, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> PS does anyone have a ceramic pan to fit a size 7 1/4" head? I could use something non-combustible for re-entry



Personally, I use my bedpan. They give them out free of charge at the instituion (Note to Self: Empty bedpan before using it as a Helmet).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2010)

The voices in my head took a vote, 9 for and 1 against so it's cool. The one against just wanted some tater-tots and a picture of Bea Arthur.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not aware of any black-list or any vendetta against you. If you have a serious gripe, PM me and I'll get it
sorted out.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

No probs here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2010)

Waynos, I too am not sure what your are talking about. I do not even remember the thread, or if I was one of the Mods that you PMd (I don't think I was...). Anyhow you are not blacklisted or anything like that.

The only one who might be blacklisted would be "He Who We Shall Not Name."....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

Ehmmm I know the thread....that is being referred to...


----------



## imalko (Jan 5, 2010)

No problems here either Waynos.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 5, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Ehmmm I know the thread....that is being referred to...


Did you just change your name to 'Master of suspense'...


----------



## Waynos (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for these further responses. Its coo l now, I was just being silly. I thought it was quite a serious gripewhen it happened, but time is a healer, also I could have been a bit more tactful myself. It doesn't matter who the argument was with now and its best left in the past but basically I was correcting a bit of mis info in a way that in normal speech where I live would be funny and matey, but on reflection comes over quite differently when written down (and that other person is from another location) so I can take some responsibility and leave it there.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think we are all on the same list Waynos. Good company is hard to find!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Rock Island E deisel mate!


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, found a few pics online. The black and red pics are hard to find though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tell me about it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, if you would stop looking for pictures of pink pantied, fanny shaking girlies to use for your avatar you'd have more time to find train pictures me thinks
Nothing against pink panited fanny shaking girlies though.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't believe you are paranoid in the least


----------



## piet (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with the post above

piet


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2010)

ahhhh, we're all in good company here.......


----------

